# What was the hot ticket Barbie item at your store?



## TM26 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am just wondering what was the hot ticket Barbie item at your location (excluding the doll). Here is was the Pearl Blossom beauty powder. Sold out in two hours, and yes I was lucky enough to get one


----------



## amoona (Feb 13, 2007)

At our counter it's been Springtime Skipper (I grabbed two yay!) and Moth Brown (grabbed one). I came back to the counter after class to pick up a sharpener for my lip liner and they were telling me that they had so much stuff on hold for people coming in to pick up those two colors. Now I kinda want an extra of each one lol.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 13, 2007)

I dunno. Judging from the website, and places I called, both the bp's and the blushes.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just got back from my counter and scored the last Don't Be Shy blush. They said that was the first item to sell out.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the lippies and l/gs are selling out here pretty fast!!!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got at my nearest MAC store this morning right when it opened and I know that Rocking Chick lipstick was already sold out (I'm assuming from the unveiling event on Sunday). Not sure about any other products.


----------



## franimal (Feb 13, 2007)

at the san jose store this morning, they sold out of rocking chick, malibu barbie and the pink beauty powder within a half hour.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just got back from my local MAC PRO store - they sold out Playful, Malibu Barbie, Sweetness and one of the light pink l/s, I believe it was Style It Up also the Pearl Sunshine BP gone!! People are seriously going nuts for Barbie. I was lucky enough that the department store MAC Counter upstairs had everything the PRO store was sold out on!


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

The girl this morning accidentally gave me Playful instead of Springtime Skipper e/s! I will have to go back tonight and exchange it, otherwise I'm worried it will be gone! It'll be interesting to see if anything has sold out.


----------



## cyens (Feb 13, 2007)

moth brown was sold out in mtl labaie today


----------



## Holly (Feb 13, 2007)

At the freestand store, both beauty powders, mothbrown, playful, and don't be shy were gone. And I got there at 11!

Luckily the bay still had everything *whew*


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 13, 2007)

I went and got Springtime skipper and Whistle today. They were almost sold out of Malibu Barbie L/G, Don't Be Shy blush and Rocking Chick L/s.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2007)

The freestanding store had everything but the barbie doll and Rocking Chick lipstick.  I really wanted that lipstick too!  I will just have to wait for Nordy's on Thursday.


----------



## Katial8r (Feb 14, 2007)

I arrived at my Mac counter (The Bay-Southgate) at 11:30.  Loves Pink Glimmershimmer and both b/ps are sold out.


----------



## ellesea (Feb 14, 2007)

By 10:30AM this morning (the BLoor St location opened at 10AM) there were about 4 Springtime Skipper e/s left. They were saying that'll probably be the first item to sell out.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think everyone got mothbrown and springtime skipper e/s.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 14, 2007)

At the counter I went to, I was told I was the first person to buy anything from the Barbie collection which is odd cause I was there at 1:30ish. It was funny though cause the MAs were busy and when people were asking about the collection, I was the one telling them about it.


----------



## calbear (Feb 14, 2007)

My store ran out of Rocking Chick and Beauty Burst and at the time that I left there were only two Playfuls.  Some stuff we just got more of - like Moth Brown.


----------



## divaster (Feb 15, 2007)

I just bought the last Rockin Chick at the Hollywood and Highland MAC store. I wanted a backup but they only had one. They were also sold out of Malibu Barbie l/g and according to the MA a few other items but he did not elaborate. I was surprised they still had items out that were sold out. There was another e/s that I wanted from an older collection after I saw the tester out, and he said that was sold out too. Why do they still have it out?? Oh well. At least I've got everything from the Barbie collection I wanted now!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 15, 2007)

Rockin Chick was the first to sell out at our counter.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 15, 2007)

At my local counter that I went to today, they had nothing sold out yet...


----------



## wolfmaster (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_Rockin Chick was the first to sell out at our counter._

 
Same here, gone already on unveiling


----------



## little teaser (Feb 15, 2007)

today when i went they still had everything


----------



## ineed2fussnow (Feb 15, 2007)

Everything was available where I live.


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 16, 2007)

Rocking Chick, both BPs and Don't Be Shy blush went pretty quickly at the counter I go to


----------



## XoXo (Feb 16, 2007)

I got the last playful & springtime skipper e/s at a mac freestanding store.


----------



## messhead (Feb 16, 2007)

I ordered everything online on Tuesday night... I went into the store on Thursday to pick up the (few) things I wasn't sure about and they were pretty much sold out.

As far as Nordstrom.com, I checked my order this morning and I noticed that less than half of my stuff was shipped. I called and they said it was because the items in the warehouse were sold out and they had to find it in stores!!! 

Luckily they found all the stuff.

Hope this gives those buying it online a heads-up!


----------



## petalpusher (Feb 16, 2007)

Real Doll l/s...although that's probably because they only got 3 in.  After that, Playful e/s, both BPs, Rocking Chick l/s, and Malibu Barbie l/g.  I guess people really like pink.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 16, 2007)

Two days into the launch, and the only thing sold out was Playful.  I'm sure that will change by the weekend.


----------



## amoona (Feb 16, 2007)

Our counter is now sold out of Rocking Chick l/s and we got no postcards!!! I'm sooo mad about this because I've been dieing to get one.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Feb 16, 2007)

When I went to my local MAC counter this morning to buy a few things, Playful e/s was already sold out and I bought the last Real Doll lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Phew!  Thank goodness I got there when I did.  Otherwise I would've had to ask my mom to drive me to another MAC (it's sold out online on the cdn site).


----------



## hellokitty (Feb 17, 2007)

My counter sold out of the lipstick cases in milliseconds, and they are down to 3 toast of the town polishes. I am just happy I finally sunk my claws into the moth brown


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

as of today we are sold out of, mailibu barbie lipglass, rocking chick lipstick, fab blush, pearl sunshine beauty powder, playful and beautyburst eyeshadow, visionaire liquidlast, and real doll lipstick, although we only have 4 happening gal lipglass left, so thats the next to go. we sold out of rocking chick and malibu barbie within the first hour we opened the store at 10am on the day it launched.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm surprised that moth brown and springtime skipper didn't sell out before playful on the web site. The buzz was so much greater for these two initially. So glad I ordered playful while it was still available on the web site. I haven't checked my local counter yet, but it sounds like pickings will be slim.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 17, 2007)

I never would've guessed, but Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder was the first to go.  When I had my makeover yesterday these were already gone:

Fab blush
Don't Be Shy blush
Real Doll l/s
Pearl Sunshine b/p
Pearl Blossom b/p
Playful e/s


----------



## HotPink (Feb 17, 2007)

I ordered my Barbie haul online, but I plan on going to my MAC counter on Monday to get some additional backups for a few items.  I am starting to worry now that they won't have them with everything that is selling out.  I can't believe the frenzy that Barbie created.  My order came yesterday, and I can honestly say, I am IN LOVE with this collection (hence the need for backups).


----------



## bellelovesmac (Feb 17, 2007)

The freestanding store close to me was almost out of everything by the time it was my turn to be assisted. By the way I was there at 9am stood in line for 1 hour waiting for a Barbie... since I didnt get one there I got lucky online a couple nights before the 13th! Because they were close to being out of everything, I bought the whole collection!!! Woops! =p I dont regret it though! I love Barbie and MAC... what a combo! =) I didnt like the liquidliners though... so I didnt get those!


----------



## eponine (Feb 17, 2007)

at my counter, we're out of rocking chick lipstick and pearl sunshine beauty powder, and when i left around 8:30 tonight we had less than five of fab blush and happening gal lipglass. tomorrow is the third day of our event and i'm sure we'll sell out of a lot more stuff by tomorrow night!


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 17, 2007)

I managed to get the last Playful e/s at a MAC counter the day after the collection was released.  Don't know about the other stuff, though - that and Fashion Pack l/g were the only items I bought.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 17, 2007)

Just called my local counter a few minutes ago to see what they had left of the Barbie collection:
-Beauty powders are all gone
-Blushes are all gone
-most lipsticks are gone
-eye shadows are gone
-lip glosses are very low in stock

wow! I haven't seen any of last year's collections sellout this fast.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2007)

The beauty powders were gone REALLY quick haha.


----------



## divaster (Feb 18, 2007)

I have called or visited 4 counters and 3 freestanding stores around L.A. and there are no Rocking Chick l/s to be found.


----------



## Rust.Orange (Feb 18, 2007)

The freestanding sold out of Rocking Chick in three hours, maybe four? The local counter was out of Rocking Chick by Friday, I believe.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 

 
_I have called or visited 4 counters and 3 freestanding stores around L.A. and there are no Rocking Chick l/s to be found._

 
MAC Pro on North Robertson still had two left when I got out of there this morning.

I got the last Real Doll though.  The girl right before me got the last Malibu Barbie and Happening Gal.  Hmph.  LOL

They got in a second shipment of powders and shadows though... I believe they still have all of the shadows and both powders at this point, as well as the remaining lipglasses and lipsticks and the nailpolish.

Of course, everything else is LONG gone.


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_wow! I haven't seen any of last year's collections sellout this fast._

 
Me neither.  I wouldn't be surprised if they ran out of the whole collection by next week.  Could you imagine MAC having to take down the Barbie ad campaign in stores and on the website, simply because they were out of everything?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 18, 2007)

I was there on opening day and got most everything I wanted, but went back to return something yesterday and picked up the other 2 eyeshadows, lipglass, and nailpolish I wanted.  At my freestanding store, all of the shadows but Whistle and Magic Dust were gone, Fab Blush, Both Beauty Powders, all of the lippies, and Fashion Pack and Malibu Barbie were gone.  At the Nordies counter downstairs, they were out of both nailpolishes, Playful e/s, Pearl Sunshine b/p, Fab Blush, Rockin Chick, Modern Miss, Real Doll, Happening Gal, and I got the last Malibu Barbie l/g.  It is flying out of everywhere!


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 19, 2007)

At my store, Rockin Chick, Springtime Skipper, Playful, and Beautyburst are sold out.


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought the last Pearl Blossom BP last friday at my macy's couter when I came in for my make-over. appt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wasn't even planning to buy it, but the MA told was holding one for her friend n told me there was only one more left. I even got Pearl Sunshine BP the day the collection released also. Then i went with my friend to the nordstrom counter n bought sweetness b/c it sold out at Macy's. After buying from MAC online website, Barbiecollector.com, macy's counter, & nordstrom counter, i bought WAY more than i was planning. I'm thinking of stopping by today to see whats left when i go take my daughter to the playplace in the mall. Hopefully I won't buy anymore. hehehe


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update on mac plaza bonita*
heres what is sold out:
Rocking chick & real doll lipstick
fashion pack, malibu barbie & happening gal lipglass
playful, beautyburst, springtime skipper eyeshadows
pearl sunshine beauty powder
fab blush
visionaire liquidlastliner
barbie doll
mini mac
(we got TONS of mothbrown and magic dust so those wont go anywhere soon! next to go are pearl blossom only about 9 when i left yesterday and dont be shy blush at only 7 yesterday).
The craze for this collection is so crazy people are buying look alike items like mad! pink poodle is out of stock at our store now, we completly sold out of standing ovation from danse within the first 4 days of barbie launching!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 14, 2007)

Toast of the town nail lacquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Springtime skipper


----------



## Padmita (Mar 14, 2007)

In Cologne (Germany), Magic Dust e/s and Rockin Chick were sold out, and the store was out of Sweet & Single too, but both store and counter still had all the other e/s on saturday.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 14, 2007)

Real Doll was sold out within 2 hours in my store, but that was it really, Steamy sold out quickly too, toast of the town is still there


----------

